# Theshrimplab problem



## maxsunny (Jan 8, 2011)

- I placed order on theshrimplab last 4 weeks and didn't get anything untill now . Can't send pm To nikki . Sent message to wedsite email , didn't get answer . So everybody have any idea ? Or what I can do . Please tell me


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Send a PM to KyleT, the site owner. A previous thread asked that anyone having problems with this vendor send a PM to him directly.


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

Have you PMed her on the SCAPE forum?


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

can always file a dispute on paypal..


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

I think she's still sorting stuff out, I've also tried contacting her, but it seems she's still in a tough time rightnow with a family loss recently.


----------



## maxsunny (Jan 8, 2011)

Digsy said:


> Send a PM to KyleT, the site owner. A previous thread asked that anyone having problems with this vendor send a PM to him directly.


OK i will do that right now


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

anything related to her website has nothing to do with this site and should be kept seperate. File a claim with paypal. As of right now I am pretty sure that she is not able to sign on to this site. For some reason the site owner thought this was fitting. Not sure why because a lot of people on here had things in the pot that are still unfinished. It only makes her look worse that she can not respond to people on this site. As I said if it doesnt concern this site and you ordered product on her site there is no reason to contact the site owner as it has nothing to do with him. Contact Paypal.


----------



## Lucille (Jun 15, 2010)

ZID ZULANDER said:


> anything related to her website has nothing to do with this site and should be kept seperate. File a claim with paypal. As of right now I am pretty sure that she is not able to sign on to this site. For some reason the site owner thought this was fitting. Not sure why because a lot of people on here had things in the pot that are still unfinished. It only makes her look worse that she can not respond to people on this site. As I said if it doesnt concern this site and you ordered product on her site there is no reason to contact the site owner as it has nothing to do with him. Contact Paypal.


Site owners of sites as large as this one have experience, perspective, connections, and sometimes can really help. They are not gods, sequestered on Olympus, apart from the human condition. If a site owner can't help he will say so, but he may have fruitful suggestions.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry I totally disagree with you... 



Lucille said:


> Site owners of sites as large as this one have experience, perspective, connections, and sometimes can really help. They are not gods, sequestered on Olympus, apart from the human condition. If a site owner can't help he will say so, but he may have fruitful suggestions.


----------



## Lucille (Jun 15, 2010)

So you think Kyle is a god?:tongue:


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

ZID ZULANDER said:


> Sorry I totally disagree with you...


This is true. If you order from her website, it has nothing to do with TPT. We can't help you out since she is no longer on this site as a vendor. Please go through the usual paypal channels.


----------

